# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Programme libre pour modification d'un ancien fichier rpt

## jlon25

Bonjour  tous,

Je cherche depuis un moment un programme capable d'ouvrir et me permettre de modifier un vieux fichier rpt utilis dans la facturation de mon entreprise.

Malheureusement, je ne trouve pas de version capable d'ouvrir ce fichier. La version en ligne de Crystal Reports n'est pas capable de l'ouvrir. Je pense qu il me faudrait la version 6 (le fichier ayant t ouvert pour la dernire fois en 1999  ::mouarf:: !!!)

Est-ce que qqun connait une application, si possible gratuit  ::oops:: , capable de m'aider.

Merci d'avance

----------


## episkal

Bonjour, 


Je suis actuellement confront au mme soucis...
J'utilise CR8.5 et j'essaye d'ouvrir un fichier que mon employeur m'a donn, fichier cr srement avec une version plus vieille de CR. 

Donc, en esprant une solution rapide  ::):  


Cdt.

----------

